# is this super mix lacking anything?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I use a basic hamster mix for the fat/healthy mice along with dry dog biscuits but I have made up a Special mix for pregnant/mothers/young/sick mice and wondered if it was lacking anything.

The mix is as follows: 
wheat
red dari
split maize
sunflower
millet 
split pea
canary seed
linseed
black rape
egg biscuit
hemp seed
dried meal worms 
dried cat kibble
ryvita
a basic muesli cereal mix 
and this is given along side the hamster mix and dog biscuits. (as well as lactol sprinkled on top)


----------

